# Treiber/Software für das HS1



## chill_eule (2. April 2022)

Moin!

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe.
Ich hab kürzlich ein Corsair HS1 "geerbt" und möchte dies nun gern in vollem Umfang unter Windows 11 nutzen.
Auf corsair.com gibt es eine Artikelseite inklusive "Downloads"-Tab, aber der Link dort:



			http://www.corsair.com/~/media/corsair/download-files/drivers/audio/v1500driver_1-1_1.exe
		


funktioniert nicht sondern spuckt einen 404 Error aus.

Andere Quellen sind nicht sehr ergiebig, bzw. das fremd geladene Setup startet einfach nicht 

Evtl. kann mir hier einer schnell und unbürokratisch helfen 

Danke und MfG

Eule

PS: Zusatzfrage: Ist es normal, dass die LEDs am volume-knob permanent blau _blinken_?


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

*push*
@CORSAIR_Marcus


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2022)

Schade, dass hier nichts passiert 

Hab nun den Kundendienst per email kontaktiert.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (14. April 2022)

Hi @chill_eule,

bitte entschuldige, dass ich deinen Thread nicht gesehen hab. 
Leider muss ich dir sagen, dass das Corsair HS1 USB, nicht mehr unterstützt wird und wir keinen Support dafür mehr anbieten. Das Headset wurde 2010 gelauncht und es ist nicht kompatibel mit unserer iCUE Software.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## chill_eule (14. April 2022)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort.
Das gleiche hat mir euer Support auch berichtet.
Hatte nur gedacht, dass die Software, auch wenn sehr alt, noch irgendwo bei euch auf den Servern liegt.
Immerhin ist ja noch ein DL-Link vorhanden


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2022)

Da ich aus Gründen an das selbe Headset gekommen bin noch kurz die Lösung:
Treiber 1.1 gibt es noch bei Softpedia:








						Download Corsair HS1 USB Headset Driver 1.1 for Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows XP 64 bit, Windows Vista 64 bit, Windows 7, Windows 7 64 bit, Windows 8, Windows 8 64 bit, Windows 8.1, Windows 8.1 64 bit
					

Download Corsair HS1 USB Headset Driver 1.1 (Sound Card)




					drivers.softpedia.com
				



Danach muss man noch die Setup Datei (v1500driver_1-1_1.exe) in den Windows 7 Kompatibilitätsmodus setzen.
Anschließend läuft die Installation des vollständigen Treibers inklusive funktionierendem Dolby Headphone erfolgreich durch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da ich aus Gründen an das selbe Headset gekommen bin


duper!


----------

